# LS2 engine specifications



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Pulled from:

LS2 engine specs! - Aussie V8 | Holden - Ford | Australian V8 Engine Community

*Engine Type*
V8

*Displacement*
6.0L
364 CID

*RPO*
LS2

*VIN*
U

*Bore*
101.618-101.636 mm
4.0007-4.0017 in

*Stroke*
92.0 mm
3.622 in

*Compression Ratio*
10.9:1

*Firing Order*
1-8-7-2-6-5-4-3

*Spark Plug Gap*
1.02 mm
0.04 in



*Block*

*Camshaft Bearing Bore 1 and 5 Diameter*
59.58-59.63 mm
2.345-2.347 in

*Camshaft Bearing Bore 2 and 4 Diameter*
59.08-59.13 mm
2.325-2.327 in

*Camshaft Bearing Bore 3 Diameter*
58.58-58.63 mm
2.306-2.308 in

*Crankshaft Main Bearing Bore Diameter*
69.871-69.889 mm
2.75-2.751 in

*Crankshaft Main Bearing Bore Out-of-Round*
0.006 mm
0.0002 in

*Cylinder Bore Diameter*
101.618-101.636 mm
4.0007-4.0017 in

*Cylinder Bore Taper - Thrust Side*
0.018 mm
0.0007 in

*Cylinder Head Deck Height - Measuring from the Centerline of Crankshaft to the Deck Face*
234.57-234.82 mm
9.235-9.245 in

*Cylinder Head Deck Surface Flatness - Measured Within a 152.4 mm (6.0 in) Area*
0.11 mm
0.004 in

*Cylinder Head Deck Surface Flatness - Measuring the Overall Length of the Block Deck*
0.22 mm
0.008 in

*Valve Lifter Bore Diameter*
21.417-21.443 mm
0.843-0.844 in



*Camshaft*

*Camshaft End Play*
0.025-0.305 mm
0.001-0.012 in

*Camshaft Journal Diameter*
54.99-55.04 mm
2.164-2.166 in

*Camshaft Journal Out-of-Round*
0.025 mm
0.001 in

*Camshaft Lobe Lift - Intake*
7.78 mm
0.306 in

*Camshaft Lobe Lift - Exhaust*
7.77 mm
0.305 in

*Camshaft Runout - Measured at the Intermediate Journals*
0.05 mm
0.002 in



*Connecting Rod*

*Connecting Rod Bearing Clearance - Production*
0.023-0.065 mm
0.0009-0.0025 in

*Connecting Rod Bearing Clearance - Service*
0.023-0.076 mm
0.0009-0.003 in

*Connecting Rod Bore Diameter - Bearing End*
56.505-56.525 mm
2.224-2.225 in

*Connecting Rod Bore Out-of-Round - Bearing End - Production*
0.004-0.008 mm
0.00015-0.0003 in

*Connecting Rod Bore Out-of-Round - Bearing End - Service*
0.004-0.008 mm
0.00015-0.0003 in

*Connecting Rod Side Clearance*
0.11-0.51 mm
0.00433-0.02 in



*Crankshaft*

*Connecting Rod Journal Diameter - Production*
53.318-53.338 mm
2.0991-2.0999 in

*Connecting Rod Journal Diameter - Service*
53.308 mm
2.0987 in

*Connecting Rod Journal Out-of-Round - Production*
0.005 mm
0.0002 in

*Connecting Rod Journal Out-of-Round - Service*
0.01 mm
0.0004 in

*Connecting Rod Journal Taper - Maximum for 1/2 of Journal Length - Production*
0.005 mm
0.0002 in

*Connecting Rod Journal Taper - Maximum for 1/2 of Journal Length - Service*
0.02 mm
0.00078 in

*Crankshaft End Play*
0.04-0.2 mm
0.0015-0.0078 in

*Crankshaft Main Bearing Clearance - Production*
0.02-0.052 mm
0.0008-0.0021 in

*Crankshaft Main Bearing Clearance - Service*
0.02-0.065 mm
0.0008-0.0025 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Diameter - Production*
64.992-65.008 mm
2.558-2.559 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Diameter - Service*
64.992 mm
2.558 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Out-of-Round - Production*
0.003 mm
0.000118 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Out-of-Round - Service*
0.008 mm
0.0003 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Taper - Production*
0.01 mm
0.0004 in

*Crankshaft Main Journal Taper - Service*
0.02 mm
0.00078 in

*Crankshaft Rear Flange Runout*
0.05 mm
0.002 in

*Crankshaft Reluctor Ring Runout - Measured 1.0 mm (0.04 in) Below Tooth Diameter*
0.7 mm
0.028 in

*Crankshaft Thrust Surface - Production*
26.14-26.22 mm
1.029-1.0315 in

*Crankshaft Thrust Surface - Service*
26.22 mm
1.0315 in

*Crankshaft Thrust Surface Runout*
0.025 mm
0.001 in



*Cylinder Head*

*Cylinder Head Height/Thickness - Measured from the Cylinder Head Deck to the Valve Rocker Arm Cover Seal Surface*
120.2 mm
4.732 in

*Surface Flatness - Block Deck - Measured Within a 152.4 mm (6.0 in) Area*
0.08 mm
0.003 in

*Surface Flatness - Block Deck - Measuring the Overall Length of the Cylinder Head*
0.1 mm
0.004 in

*Surface Flatness - Exhaust Manifold Deck*
0.13 mm
0.005 in

*Surface Flatness - Intake Manifold Deck*
0.08 mm
0.0031 in

*Valve Guide Installed Height - Measured from the Spring Seat Surface to the Top of the Guide*
17.32 mm
0.682 in



*Intake Manifold*

*Surface Flatness - Measured at Gasket Sealing Surfaces and Measured Within a 200 mm (7.87 in) Area that Includes Two Runner Port Openings*
0.3 mm
0.118 in



*Lubrication System*

*Oil Capacity - with Filter*
5.2 liters
5.5 quarts

*Oil Capacity - without Filter*
4.7 liters
5.0 quarts

*Oil Pressure - Minimum - Hot*
41 kPa at 1,000 engine RPM

124 kPa at 2,000 engine RPM

165 kPa at 4,000 engine RPM
6 psig at 1,000 engine RPM

18 psig at 2,000 engine RPM

24 psig at 4,000 engine RPM



*Oil Pan*

*Front Cover Alignment - at Oil Pan Surface*
0.0-0.5 mm
0.0-0.02 in

*Rear Cover Alignment - at Oil Pan Surface*
0.0-0.5 mm
0.0-0.02 in

*Oil Pan Alignment - to Rear of Engine Block at Transmission Bell Housing Mounting Surface*
0.0-0.25 mm
0.0-0.01 in



*Piston Rings*

*Piston Ring End Gap - First Compression Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Production*
0.20-0.41 mm
0.008-0.016 in

*Piston Ring End Gap - First Compression Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Service*
0.20-0.41 mm
0.008-0.016 in

*Piston Ring End Gap - Second Compression Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Production*
0.37-0.69 mm
0.015-0.027 in

*Piston Ring End Gap - Second Compression Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Service*
0.37-0.69 mm
0.015-0.027 in

*Piston Ring End Gap - Oil Control Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Production*
0.22-0.79 mm
0.009-0.031 in

Piston Ring End Gap - Oil Control Ring - Measured in Cylinder Bore - Service
0.22-0.79 mm
0.009-0.031 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - First Compression Ring - Production*
0.030-0.10 mm
0.0012-0.0040 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - First Compression Ring - Service*
0.030-0.10 mm
0.0012-0.0040 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - Second Compression Ring - Production*
0.035-0.078 mm
0.0014-0.0031 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - Second Compression Ring - Service*
0.035-0.0078 mm
0.0014-0.0031 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - Oil Control Ring - Production*
0.013-0.201 mm
0.0005-0.0079 in

*Piston Ring to Groove Clearance - Oil Control Ring - Service*
0.013-0.201 mm
0.0005-0.0079 in



*Pistons and Pins*

*Pin - Piston Pin Clearance to Piston Pin Bore - Production*
0.002-0.01 mm
0.00008-0.0004 in

*Pin - Piston Pin Clearance to Piston Pin Bore - Service*
0.002-0.015 mm
0.00008-0.0006 in

*Pin - Piston Pin Diameter*
23.952-23.955 mm
0.943-0.943 in

*Pin - Piston Pin Fit in Connecting Rod Bore - Production*
0.007-0.02 mm
0.00027-0.00078 in

*Pin - Piston Pin Fit in Connecting Rod Bore - Service*
0.007-0.022 mm
0.00027-0.00086 in

*Piston - Piston Diameter - Measured Over Skirt Coating*
0.00-0.00 mm
0.00-0.00 in

*Piston - Piston to Bore Clearance - Production*
0.00-0.00 mm
0.00-0.00 in

*Piston - Piston to Bore Clearance - Service Limit with Skirt Coating Worn Off*
0.00-0.00 mm
0.00-0.00 in



*Valve System*

*Valves - Valve Face Angle*
45 degrees

*Valves - Valve Face Width*
1.25 mm
0.05 in

*Valves - Valve Lash*
Net Lash - No Adjustment

*Valves - Valve Lift - Intake*
13.27 mm
0.522 in

*Valves - Valve Lift - Exhaust*
13.25 mm
0.521 in

*Valves - Valve Seat Angle*
46 degrees

*Valves - Valve Seat Runout*
0.05 mm
0.002 in

*Valves - Valve Seat Width - Exhaust*
1.78 mm
0.07 in

*Valves - Seat Width - Intake*
1.02 mm
0.04 in

*Valves - Valve Stem Diameter - Production*
7.955-7.976 mm
0.313-0.314 in

*Valves - Valve Stem Diameter - Service*
7.95 mm
0.313 in

*Valves - Valve Stem-to-Guide Clearance - Production - Intake*
0.025-0.066 mm
0.001-0.0026 in

*Valves - Valve Stem-to-Guide Clearance - Service - Intake*
0.093 mm
0.0037 in

*Valves - Valve Stem-to-Guide Clearance - Production - Exhaust*
0.025-0.066 mm
0.001-0.0026 in

*Valves - Valve Stem-to-Guide Clearance - Service - Exhaust*
0.093 mm
0.0037 in

*Rocker Arms - Valve Rocker Arm Ratio*
1.70:1

*Valve Springs - Valve Spring Free Length*
52.9 mm
2.08 in

*Valve Springs - Valve Spring Installed Height*
45.75 mm
1.8 in

*Valve Springs - Valve Spring Load - Closed*
340 N at 45.75 mm
76 lb at 1.8 in

*Valve Springs - Valve Spring Load - Open*
980 N at 33.55 mm
220 lb at 1.32 in


----------

